# heating cable for crypts



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

Im setting up a 20 gallon tank with mostly cryptocorynes, and i was reading that their growth is vastly improved when you have a heating cable in the substrate. 
does anyone agree with this or does it not make that much of a difference. 

and where do i get one? i found one at petsmart, but it said cannot be submersed it water. so i was thinking a hardware store or something. and anyone know the price range, if it is too expensive i wont bother. 

and i also read that the heat cable should be covered with silver sand. would eco-complete be okay?

thank you


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldnt bother with a cable. If you want faster plant growth, you might consider Excel Flourish. (But not if you have Vals.)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

What heat cable does is help with convection currents through the substrate allowing for more nutrients from the water column to enter the substrate. For innert substrate it helps a ton. Make sure that it is meant for an aquarium, not for reptiles, as theirs are too hot and they'll burn the roots. Crypts do well with them as they are heavy root feeders and will benefit a lot from these nutrient convection currents. And covering them with sand is recommended as it allows for a more even heat distribution.

If you cannot find a cable dont worry though, you have two other options, Use an enriched substrate (eco complete) meant for planted tanks, or macro/micro tabs under the crypts.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

so you are saying because i am using eco-complete i wont really need the heat cable? thats good, then i wont bother. thanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with heating cables. It's snake oil that perpetuated for a while, but almost no one uses it for planted tanks anymore. Tom Barr summarizes it pretty clearly in this thread in post #7.


----------

